# prepreg



## camelia81

Hello,

What does "prepreg" mean? It is an engineering term.

Thank you


----------



## farscape

Ca să te putem ajuta ne trebuie contextul și încercarea ta de traducere, după cum cer regulile forumului, pe care te rog să le recitești.

farscape - moderator


----------



## camelia81

Bunã ziua,

Este un material, dar nu am o traducere pentru el.

Contextul este:
"Many reinforcing fibres are marketed as wide, semi-continuous sheets of ‘prepreg’ consisting of single layers of fibre tows impregnated with the required matrix resin and flattened between paper carrier sheets"

Mulţumesc.


----------



## farscape

Se pare că prepreg sau "pre-preg" este o denumire consacrată pentru materialele compozite pre-impregnate; vezi paragraful despre fibre de sticlă de aici.

f.


----------



## camelia81

Intr-adevăr, am regăsit mulţi dintre termeni pe acest site.

Mulţumesc.


----------

